

Show HN: Tapblet.com let you share your device list for free - AJ-Ryner

It&#x27;s my first project using Bootstrap, and I&#x27;m quite happy with the results. Looking forward to use Bootstrap again in my future projects!<p>Special Thanks:
Bootstrap team and community, HN community, jQuery community, Quora and PHP!<p>And if you like and want to support what I do, do kindly share the website url(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapblet.com) to your other networks, that would be awesome.<p>Any feedback are welcomed :)
======
opless
A link in your description would help :P

[http://www.tapblet.com](http://www.tapblet.com) I guess?

~~~
AJ-Ryner
Yes, thanks for pointing it out, edited my message. :)

